# Anyone near central MN wanna hunt snows this weekend?



## TROwaterfowler (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm looking to go snow goose hunting in North Dakota this weekend. If any from or near MN would like to get together and drive over I would be open to it. I have 30 doz dekes and we would smash the birds.

Thanks


----------



## juviesoup (Feb 21, 2015)

TROwaterfowler said:


> we would smash the birds.


Better continue your way into Canada if you think that is going to happen.


----------

